# Vlka Fenryka



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Its no point in denying it, I love Space wolves, because I have recently read Prospero burns I have decided to repaint my wolf army and give them the dark and threatening colour scheme they deserve. This is what I have planned, what do ya think.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work mate, that looks great.

I like the rune deatils


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

holy crap thats good 

off topic much but i have to ask; why is it my local gw well actually all the gw i have been to everyone in that brings up their army to battle, their painting is wierd they do base coats then wash then layer then wash then extreme highlight it makes it look really dark and just not right. ive felt ashamed and embarresed when i brought my bright orks up is that the way your meant to paint ?? 


anyway i like eavy metal team painted models because they give them natural tones yours seem to have this as well


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with you Tech, I do like a good bright mini, maybe it is my failing eye sight but a dark mini just doesn't do it for me on the table.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

No im with you tech pr1est, I like a mimi that you can see as well, with regards to mine the armour started real dark but had a light dry-brush and then the rest was balanced out with gold and bleached bone, if you can get the balance right it looks fine, cheers for the comments as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice man!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

really well done, I especially like the shading around the gold bits.

+ rep


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Fantastic Arjac much nicer then mine.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the pose you have him in, everything seems to show him swinging that hammer, the loin cloth, the teeth around his neck, everything. Great pose, and great paint job.

+rep for a great model.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well this is def impressive and think you have done a great job thus far! Do you planon finishing the base?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude i am glad your changing the colours from blue to grey but i am not impressed by this peice. 
The dry brushing looks shoddy and the mini looks unfinished. 
Not your best work, you have produced much better.
D
xxxxx


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I do Disciple, im just kinda in two minds as to how to do it and what theme it should be, maybe either a temple theme as though it is attacking a Prospero kinda place or a rocky/snowy theme im not sure yet, any suggestions?


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean about the drybrushing mate, it may sound like a lame excuse but the quality of the finecast wasn't great and it seemed to have a texture to it that didnt transfer well when I drubrushed, I may go over it again with a finer tipped drybrush and see if I can improve it, Hows tricks anyway????? I have to say as well that for once the camera has not done it any justice.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*Vlka Fenrika*

Ok here is 3 of my squads that I have redone complete with there transports, I am pleased with the results and am kinda regretting not doing it this colour from the start, although it is giving me the chance to repaint some models that I realise were not as well painted as they could have been, particularly the transports which are a lot cleaner and have a few more transfers on. It also gave me the chance to give each squad there own pack markings which I didn't do before, I am still waiting to buy the company markings, because they are going to be Harald Deathwolfs great company so wait out for those, anyway what do you think so far.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

That's some nice painting! You've really brought out all the details very well, and the colours work very good together. Keep on, I say!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are some nicely looking puppies. I like the darker grey armour. The red nicely ties everything together, now yopu just need the rest of the greta Company. You know, Dreads and Preds, a Land Raider, soem Long Fangs. Keep painting!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. Nice use of the chaos warriors weapons, and the weathering on the vehicles looks great.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*continued.....*

Ok 2 more vehicles and my long fangs done, im real pleased so far, its just a case of doing my 2 rune priests and my thunder wolf cav and my 1500 list is done.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

*nearly there....*

My two rune Priests done, all I need to do now is my TWC and my 1.5k is done woo hoo.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't see your rune priests that well because of the lighting but from what I can make out I like them. I also love the Vindis that you have painted up, the teeth especially


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like your Arjak, he's eally well painted. I like the solour of the gems especially, well done. 

Rev


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

yeah fair one those piccies were a bit rushed I will endevour to improve them and get them up soon as .


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Cheers Rev, always a pleasure to get comments from one of Fenris's own


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Some more wolves , including Grimnar and Bjorn as well as an army view, just some termies to do really then I can think of finishing my nids.


----------

